# Pigeon loft presentation



## Tedy (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello

We invite you to a presentation of world pigeon lofts. For all devices. Have a nice time watching.

http://www.pigeonloftplan.com

Greetings
Pigeon Loft Plan


----------



## Grizhunter (Apr 6, 2019)

Loft automation is a great way to care and train your birds. Who has done it?


----------

